# MM2 Dragon on graph paper (took 1 week)



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm quite proud of this.
(Images are 14MP each)


Spoiler: Dragon














Spoiler: Stomach













Spoiler: Face 1













Spoiler: Face 2










Please tell me what you think!


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks cool! Reminds me of making pixel art in Minecraft. What is the cell size? The size of the whole drawing?


----------



## iAqua (Jul 15, 2016)

That's pretty epic! Make one of me xD  <3

srsly doe il give chu pie.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

sup3rgh0st said:


> Looks cool! Reminds me of making pixel art in Minecraft. What is the cell size? The size of the whole drawing?


Each pixel was 1 square on the graph paper. The squares were 1cm x 1cm.
The dragon is about 2.5 by 2.5 feet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also made a double sided Boo about a month ago (only took about 2 hours)


Spoiler: ...













Spoiler: Peekaboo!











I have a ton of these creations I've made


----------

